# Is DP worse for you when you're outside?



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

I was at a cross walk waiting for the light to turn the other day and had to actually remind myself that I was alive, remember who I was supposed to be, and what I was supposed to be doing. I was as out of it as you can be.

The intensity of my DP has lowered these past few months and when I'm comfortable and inside it isn't so bad, but it's always at it's worst when I'm outside. I don't know exactly why this is..

Anyway, if not outside...what conditions really exacerbate your DP and why do you think that is?


----------



## Smelly (Jul 3, 2009)

Mine is much worse outside, I get feelings like that. DP made me housebound and have been for almost 4 years, it's the main thing that brings it on, leaving the house..


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Maybe because there is so much being input through our senses outside? Inside things don't change much.. There are the same people, the same sights, smells, sounds etc... Outside it's always changing, and you have to be more alert on top of that.

Just a guess


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, outside is worse for me too. I nearly got run over today (seriously, it was close) because I was just so disorientated with all the stuff going on around me.

Similarly to Nicholas (↑), I also find fluorescent lighting horrible, which includes light-up road signs. This, combined with traffic noise, cars and people, is nightmarish. I also forget how to walk (this happens everywhere but more often outside) so I end up limping weirdly or not bending my legs etc.


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

SongBillong said:


> Yeah, outside is worse for me too. I nearly got run over today (seriously, it was close) because I was just so disorientated with all the stuff going on around me.
> 
> Similarly to Nicholas (↑), I also find fluorescent lighting horrible, which includes light-up road signs. This, combined with traffic noise, cars and people, is nightmarish. I also forget how to walk (this happens everywhere but more often outside) so I end up limping weirdly or not bending my legs etc.


I've also almost gotten hit by cars because of how much of a disconnect there is going on in my head. It would be a shame to die just because of something as stupid as DP induced thoughtlessness.

That little bit of neuroticism with the walking I think might just have more to do with being really self-conscious. I totally invest way too much of my thought process thinking and worrying about if I'm walking right as well.


----------



## emjmoorXJ (Oct 22, 2012)

outside when its cloudy out and the sun is rlly bight behind the cloud is the worst... and at the grocery store ;(


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

GroupHug said:


> That little bit of neuroticism with the walking I think might just have more to do with being really self-conscious. I totally invest way too much of my thought process thinking and worrying about if I'm walking right as well.


I know what you're saying and in most cases I'd agree, but I'm the complete opposite of self-concious (whatever the word is) so it isn't the case here. I genuinely find it difficult to remember at which points my knees are supposed to bend and how I'm supposed to step down with my shoe etc.... Difficult to explain but it definitely feels that it's the DP/DR causing the walking thing that in turn causes self-conciousness, not self-conciousness causing the walking thing. Might be the same for you?


----------



## Jamie780 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mine also is worse when im outside or in shopping centers i feel disoriented and confused a lot more ..


----------

